# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  دلع البنات ...............الزايد؟؟!!!

## عصي الدمع

آلطَيبْ لآزِمْ نَذكْرُهـ ,‘



وآلَوْفيً مَحَدْ ينْكرهً ,‘


وآلليْ عَندهّ , أحَدْ " مَثليْ"


يَحمْد آلله و يَشكَره ! 













;}البنننننننننننننننننننت


في بيت اهلها مدلعه فوق اللـــزوم


7
7
7
7
7





7


بــعد الزواج


7
7
7
7






7
7
7
7


ممكن قلبي تسوين لنا شاي




7
7
7


تامر من عيوني






7
7
7


وش سوويتي؟؟ 



7
7
7
7
7

اسفه ... اول مره اسوي شاي 






7
7
7
7
7

----------


## mylife079

يسلمو   :C06a766466:  :C06a766466:  :C06a766466:

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

:Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7: 

يسلمو عصي

----------


## عصي الدمع

اهلا وسهلا فيكم نورتو الموضوع
بس برائيكم في بنات هبل بيعملوا زي هيك لحد هلأ

ممممممممم الله اعلم :Icon6:

----------


## دموع الندم

هههههههه
لا ما اظن في بنات بعملو هيك , شكرا

----------


## عصي الدمع

اهلا وسهلا فيكي دموع

بس صدقيني اختي

عيش كثير بتشوف كثير

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ههههههه
كل شي ممكن 
يسلمو عصي

----------


## shams spring

:Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## شديفي وافتخر

والله يعملوها فعلا عيش كثير تشوف كثير 

حلوووووه منك عصي :Icon20:

----------


## الورده الجوريه

هههههههههههههههههه

اه   بس مش كل البنات هيك

 :15 9 14[1]: 

يسلموا حلو

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ضحكت من قلبي  :7f21b6bbef:

----------


## وردة الأمل

ههههههههه بس هيك بتكون البنت مش مدلعة وبس وكمان مش دارية عن الدنيا

----------


## adnan91

هههههههههههههه يسلمووووووووووو بس عن جد مش كل البنات هيك بس اغلبهن

----------


## سنفورة

:SillyFace:  :SillyFace:  انا بتوقع في هيك

----------


## ورده السعاده

ههههههههههههه
بس مش الكل غالبا في هيك :Bl (7):  :Bl (7):

----------

